# Special Offer - PURE Q2 for £30



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

We have one pack of Gyeon Pure Q2 30ml for a special price of £30 - a great reduction off the original price 

Fancy a good coating at a Fantastic Price - see pictures of actual product if you are interested then please send us a message - once its gone its gone









*PURE SIO2 PROTECTION. THICK, GLOSSY AND VERY RESISTANCE ONE LAYER CERAMIC COATING.*
Q² Pure EVO brings the look of the paintwork to a whole new level, delivering amazing candy gloss. The thick formulation requires only one layer, making the application process quick and user friendly.

*BOX CONTAINS: *Q² PURE EVO / Q²M COATING APPLICATOR / Q²M CURE 100ML / INSTRUCTION MANUAL / MAINTENANCE BOOKLET MINI / DOOR STICKERS / #GYEONIZED STICKER

*GLOSS AND DURABILITY* Q² Pure EVO combines two crucial qualities of a great coating - a very high level of gloss and extreme durability. Being durable and highly chemical resistant, it protects against all types of environmental impact. Q² Pure EVO offers fantastic depth and pure candy gloss. Q² Pure EVO surprises with its glass-like-gloss, being even in this respect a worthy rival to quality natural waxes.

*EASY TO APPLY* Q² Pure EVO stands for pure ceramic protection. It builds a very thick layer, therefore requires only this single layer to be fully functional and durable. The now extended wipe off time makes it even easier to work with. The Q² Pure EVO kit includes an ergonomic applicator, which allows fast and effective application of the product.

*NO GARAGE? NO PROBLEM!* All EVO formulas can be applied outdoors. Ensure stable conditions, never use in direct sunlight and check the weather forecast! The coating should not get wet in the first 12 hours after application.


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Grab yourself a bargain


----------

